# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτρικο πριόνι, κάηκε το μοτέρ;

## Panoss

Άλλαξα καρβουνάκια σ' ένα ηλεκτρικό πριόνι (όχι δικό μου), μάρκα άγνωστη, Thorton.
Το δοκίμασα λίγο, μου φάνηκε οκ και το επέστρεψα στον ιδιοκτήτη.
Όμως μου 'πε ότι έχει πρόβλημα, βγάζει πολλούς σπινθήρες.
Νόμιζα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί του 'βαλα καινούρια καρβουνάκια.

Το έβαλα να δουλέψει λίγο, υπερθερμάνθηκε και, ξαφνικά,  μειώθηκε πολύ η ισχύς του.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάηκε, και νιώθω ένοχος, είναι δυνατόν να κάηκε από αλλαγή καρβουνακίων;  :Blink: 

Μάλλον δεν αξίζει να το πάω για επισκευή (σε κάποιον που κάνει περιελίξεις μοτέρ υποθέτω).
Ξέρει κανείς το κόστος;

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιο τύλιγμα βγήκε off, αλλά δεν είμαι και καθόλου σίγουρος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάηκε, και νιώθω ένοχος, είναι δυνατόν να κάηκε από αλλαγή καρβουνακίων;


 
Αν μύρισε (σαν καμένο βερνίκι) ναι κάηκε ... από την αλλαγή στα καρβουνάκια δεν καίγεται , αν καεί θα καεί από τον τρόπο που το δουλεύεις , π.χ. μεγάλη πίεση χρήσης πέρα αυτού που αντέχει.



> Μάλλον δεν αξίζει να το πάω για επισκευή (σε κάποιον που κάνει περιελίξεις μοτέρ υποθέτω).
> Ξέρει κανείς το κόστος;


Εξαρτάτε από το πόσο έχει καινούριο. υπάρχουν των 500 ευρώ και άλλα φθηνά.
Για κόστος περιέλιξης πάρε το εργαλείο ή μόνο την μπομπίνα μαζί με το τύλιγμα του στάτη ... δείξε το σε κάποιους που κάνουν περιελίξεις και ρώτα για μια εκτίμηση.




> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιο τύλιγμα βγήκε off, αλλά δεν είμαι και καθόλου σίγουρος.


Αν πάρεις πολύμετρο (και έχεις βγάλει την μπομπίνα έξω ) εξέτασε ωμικά το κάθε ξεχωριστό τύλιγμα (εκεί που ακουμπάνε τα καρβουνάκια ) στα Ωμ  αλλά και αν κάποιο από αυτά τα τυλίγματα κάνει σώμα με το σασί/άξονα. άλλωστε συνήθως φαίνεται οπτικά πάνω στα τυλίγματα το κάψιμο.
Προτού το επισκευάσεις πρέπει να κάνεις και μια επιθεώρηση ασχέτος μπομπίνας αν έχει και αλλού σημαντικές φθορές (μην φτιαχτεί η μπομπίνα τζάμπα) π.χ. στις βάσεις των ρουλεμάν , τίποτα γρανάζια φθαρμένα (ανάλογα το εργαλείο κτλ).

----------


## MAIKLKF

δεν κάηκε μην βιάζεσαι φίλε

----------


## Panoss

Πέτρο φτηνιάρικο είναι, Thorton, δεν νομίζω να την ξέρει κανείς τη μάρκα. Τα ρουλεμάν και οι θήκες φαίνονται οκ, δεν βλέπω άλλες φθορές.

Μιχάλη αυτή την εντύπωση μου έδωσε, ότι κάηκε, αλλά δεν έχω και εμπειρία από μοτέρ.
Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι δεν κάηκε κάποιο από τα τυλίγματα;

----------


## MAIKLKF

Πες μου κάτι, τα καρβουνάκια τα έφαγε πάλι ?

----------


## Panoss

Αν εννοείς αν τα κατέστρεψε, όχι δεν τα κατέστρεψε.
Αν εννοείς αν τα έφαγε παραπάνω απ' όσο θα 'πρεπε, νομίζω ότι για το χρόνο που δούλεψε τα έφαγε πολύ.
Χωρίς, πάλι, να είμαι σίγουρος.
Έβγαζε και πολλές σπίθες, και αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι φαγώθηκαν παραπάνω απ' όσο θα 'πρεπε.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Αν εννοείς αν τα κατέστρεψε, όχι δεν τα κατέστρεψε.
> Αν εννοείς αν τα έφαγε παραπάνω απ' όσο θα 'πρεπε, νομίζω ότι για το χρόνο που δούλεψε τα έφαγε πολύ.
> Χωρίς, πάλι, να είμαι σίγουρος.
> Έβγαζε και πολλές σπίθες, και αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι φαγώθηκαν παραπάνω απ' όσο θα 'πρεπε.



πολλή καλά λοιπών λύσε το Μηχάνημα και καθάρισε καλά το σημείο που πατάνε τα καρβουνάκια με προσοχή να μην καταστρέψεις την επιφάνεια και ιδιαίτερο καθάρισμα θέλει στης αυλακώσεις Μετά μέτρα το να μην βραχηκυκλώνουν τα τυλίγματα και είναι ένταξη

----------


## Panoss

Θα το δοκιμάσω Μιχάλη, αν δουλέψει θα σου φτιάξω άγαλμα! :Lol: 

(πάντως είναι δύσκολα προσβάσιμο αυτό το σημείο, κυρίως επειδή έχει τρία καλωδιάκια που πρέπει πηγαίνουν στο στάτορα. Αυτά είναι παλούκι να μπουν, μου πήρε δυο μέρες να τα βάλω  :Unsure: , εντάξει δεν είχα και το κατάλληλο μυτοτσίμπιδο...άστα...)

----------


## MAIKLKF

λύνει όλο και σκέψου λίγο την σειρά που πρέπει να μπουν πιω εύκολα τελευταία μπαίνουν καρβουνάκια και ελατήρια  Αν κάνεις καλό γυάλισμα και στα κενά μέσα να μην μείνουν υπολείμματα θα γίνει σαν καινούριο ότι θες ρώτα

----------


## Panoss

Δυστυχώς δεν λύνει όλο, μερικά κομμάτια που θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι πολλά κομμάτια βιδωτά π.χ (για την περίπτωση σέρβις), τα χουν φτιάξει ένα ενιαίο μεγάλο, οπότε η πρόσβαση είναι όντως δύσκολη.
Θα πάρω ένα μυτοτσίμπιδο, αλλά πρέπει να 'ναι αρκετά λεπτό, δεν έχω βρει τόσο λεπτό.

----------


## MAIKLKF

όλα θα γίνουν  εχεις μήνημα

----------

